# eBayer Seller Question



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Have any of you purchased the power wrapper on eBay from a seller named rod_building_tools ? If so how about a review, I am considering buying one of them. 
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

I did and i liked it for the price!


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you, I was going to give it a try, now I feel even better about it. Next I will need to get supplies and a few of the basic tools then my first rod!!! Anyone make a kit that has everything needed to get started ? I have a Mudhole catalog and a couple of others, I will go through them a little closer now.

Joe


----------

